# 2010, not starting out good at all



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I have some really sad news and they say the power of prayer does wonders, I hope those of you who believe that are right. I have a very close and dear friend, actually the only friend I have left. {Besides my friends here on L.J.'s} who has been like a brother to me has had another jolt of sad times. They had to pull the plug on his youngest of two daughters today do to yet another car accident. His other daughter died of a car accident before, both their boyfriends were driving in both cases. I'm going to ask a couple of request here, one if all will say a little prayer for this man to give him the strength to handle the sad time he is going through, and if you don't believe in prayer give a moment and hope for this man to handle it. The other request is for everyone to stop taking driving for granted and going on auto pilot while you are behind the wheel. It only takes a split second to have a tragety effect you and so many others. You wouldn't be reading while running a saw or talking on the cell phone while running a saw or any other type of machinery so stop while operating a 2,000 lb piece of steel going like a bat out of hell down the road. This is senceless and we all need to be more carefull. Thank you for reading this, and I know not a lot read my posts so pass this along please

Gary Buck


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

A minute for careful reflection on life is a small ask…My thoughts go out to you and your friend..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow Gary
Prayer yes bat out of hell No. I'm sorry for this poor person and there daughters.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'll say a prayer or two for this to stop and for your friend. A couple of days ago, a woman on a cell phone ran a red light right in front of me. Cell phones and drunks are the two biggest problems on the highways. The problem is there is too much money involved for attys and phone companies for anything to be done about it.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Not that there's much that can be said to ease that kind of pain, but please pass along my sympathies to your friend 

I agree too many people don't pay attention on the roads, when I see someone talking on a cell phone or taking stupid chances like zipping out to get in front of someone else it just makes me want to pull them over and smack the crap out of em and burn their drivers license in a ditch. People go to so much trouble to get ahead of everyone else on the road, and if you pay attention you notice nine times out of ten you still end up sitting next to em at a traffic light. Dumbasses.


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks Larry and Jim that was quick, I just posted it, L.O.L. man if I could just be as quick as the internet with my projects I'd have this mess done with by now. It is hard to lose a child,,, but both and do to the same thing is more to ask of any one person in my book. He is truely a kind, giving, great guy, my heart goes out to him. Thanks for your responces, thoughts and prayers


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

Man two more, thanks to you all, The net is quick


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Gary, I have to step up and add my prayers as well for your friend and also a heartfelt thanks to you for being his friend!

I could not even begin to imagine losing my daughter, I don't know what I would do! It must be the worst pain in the world….........

I agree….......... slow down, stop drinking and driving and put the cell phone down. Good analogy you gave, I sure wouldn't drink, talk on the cell phone, or read while "using the TS".........!!!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

our prayers are with your friend and you… a shame that things have to end this way.

as for driving - I agree.. I see too many people that dont pay enough attention while driving and do all sort of things that are dangerous to them, and anyone around them.

be safe. you ARE operating a deadly machine. pay attention.

thanks for the reminder!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

We will pray also for your friend and his family. I cannot even imagine, we have a 4 year old girl and 2 year old girl. Makes me say they will not be dating at all if I have anything to say about it. As parents I know we want to protect our children so much. We will pray for them.

Jerry


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

I hate being on the roads and we do it every weekend. Ask my husband, he's ready to throw me in the bed of the truck sometimes because I get so nervous about it. Very sorry for you and your firiend.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Gary, your friend is living through something I can't begin to imagine. I hope you can be there for him, to listen and to just to be there. Two daughters..there is no understanding it. I have two friends who have lost children to drunk drivers, and I know of others locally. You are right; but for a moment's inattention.. I'm very sorry for your and your friend's loss. I hope you can keep busy and try to put it behind you.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Our prayers are with you and your friends family


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with your friend and his family. 
A tragedy.
Gene


----------



## jussdandy (Aug 14, 2009)

you and your friend have my thoughts and prayers my friend. people driving with cell phones scares me.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to this man and his family.

God Bless
tom


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Gary,

I cannot imagine the horror of losing a child. I am so sorry to hear this.

Reading this has brought back tremendous feelings of sadness and anger from over 20 years ago. One of my best college buddies, roommate, usher at my wedding, cycling partner,... was killed by a drunk driver while he was riding his bicycle in a designated bicycle lane. One moment he was doing what he loved - the next he was gone.

You are so right - driving is *never *to be taken lightly.

Peace.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers for your friend, Gary.

Too many people, especially the young ones, just don't seem to realize the physics involved with heavy objects hurtling along at high rates of speed. And when I see the phone-talking and text-messaging that goes on behind the wheel, it just makes me cringe.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with him, Point well taken.
Thank you for the Life reminder.


----------



## olddutchman (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes, Gary, I believe in Prayer. so much so, that i read about this on another forum, and found my password to tell you this. I am praying for your Friend, and you , to hold you up in His hands, to give you piece, and to begin in believing in the Power of Prayer to. May God bless you, and give you Strength to go on and help others .


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Just said a prayer for your friend and his daughter. Wow, I am like everyone else. I can't imagine losing one of my daughters, but to lose both would be hard for anyone. I too see this everyday, people not paying attention while driving. Something has to be done but where do we start. Cell phone use in cars has been the worst thing we have allowed and now we can't get it stopped.

Let your friend know that he has a world of support from all your Lumberjock friends.


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go with you and your friend.
and yes slow down a little
Occie


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

Gary,

Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend's children I only have two and could not even fathom what your friend must be going through right now. May God give you the strength to be his rock right now and always, and may He give your friend the strength to perservere through this difficult time.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

So, so sad!

Continue to be a strong and caring person for your friend. He really needs you right now.


----------



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

Prayer does have a lot of power. So sad to hear of this man's sorrows. Life is very fragile, and seldom gets treated as such, until something like this happens. God is concerned about us, about our faith in Him, and how we get through times like these. He never promiced us a Rose Garden, but has promiced us that are believers, that he will never leave us or forsake us. Precious promices for the days we are living in. I have been praying for your friend and you.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

You have my thoughts and prayers Gary. The good Lord for some reason listens to the pleas of us drunks and fools. Be there for him, that's all you can do, but that will mean more to him than any thing else you could do, that and tell him a bunch of jocks are praying for the family.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Gary,
Please pass along, to your friend, that he and his family are in our prayers.

Lew and Mimi


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Gary,

I'm so sorry. Nobody should ever have to bury their child … much less two of them.

I'm a motorcyclist and a bicyclist. I lost count, LONG ago, of the number of times my lights were almost put out by distracted drivers-usually on their cell phones.

I'm not much of a prayer guy, but … this time … for sure.

May his grief pass quickly, but his loving memories … stay with him forever.


----------



## davyjones (Jan 11, 2009)

Gary,
my prayers go out to this man and his family. I cannot even imagine. just be there for him, he will remember it


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Gary: I'm usually the one who just has to answer or post threads that have some mirth in them, but there is nothing here that I can say to make you smile. This is a tragedy beyond belief, your friend must be in the depths of despair but he is so lucky to have a friend like you who cares so much, you are an honorable man.

One of the best things about my retirement was not having to engage in a road race twice a day to and from work, it became a frightening experience with people eating, using cell phones, applying makeup and speeding because they were late for work. Drivers today seem to think they are invincible and are oblivious to the danger they present to themselves and others.
When I was working, we got a notice about tardiness to which I engaged the bosses and asked them if they would like me to arrive alive or not at all? I stated to them that I would not entertain a dangerous road race if I was running late, and If I arrived late I would make up the time so there was no hint of not getting my 40 hours in. They accepted this and others followed and before you knew it a new policy emerged stating people should not endanger themselves getting to work, but drive safely and make the time up if late - more people need to do this. Ceil phones are now the major issue because they are much more than phones now - you have a full blown computer in your hand, they should universally be banned for driver use while in motion. I have seen drivers eating and drinking and even passed one man who was playing a fiddle, others reading maps or books and some with their pets at the wheel. Come on people, all these dangerous practices should be stopped and the offenders lose their license, after all a vehicle is a deadly weapon used this way. The laws need to be heavily enforced and real punishment metered out.

Gary, I am sure most LJs know what I am talking about, but knowing this after the fact does not bring you or your friend any comfort at this terrible time. We can only pray and send heart felt sympathy to you friend and his family. You let him know the LJs of this world share his grief.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

My prayers are with him


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a Grand daughter leaving on a 3 hour trip back to university today and the weather is not too good can't wait to get news that she is back at her place safe.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

May her soul rest in peace. My prayers are with the family, and with you.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Gary, my prays are with the family.

Cell phones should be banned from use while driving, in my opinion. No talking, no texting, no nothing. I wrote my state legislature about that a long time ago. People using them don't signal, don't look, and aren't fully aware of their environment and that is dangerous when driving a 1 or 2 or 3 ton missile.

And lax enforcement of traffic laws is another contributing factor. A day doesn't go by that I don't see someone blow a red light. One got killed near here a week ago, a Civic (sized vehicle) against a pickup truck, guess who won? The only saving grace was that the offender died and not an innocent party (I don't mean to be callous but IMO better that way if someone had to die). I wrote my state legislature about that too suggesting they allow traffic cameras like California does since there's not enough police to enforce the laws. Got a bunch or wishy-washy excuses back instead for action.

They could do something about these things but they chose not to.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your friend. Prayers and thoughts sent his way.

I wonder why if they can block cell phone use in prisons they couldn't install something in cars to block their use. If one has a true emergency or need to talk they could then pull over and make their call. Imagine that! Like in the 'old days' when you had to find a payphone!

I'll get off my soap box now.
Vicki


----------



## MRBILL (Aug 15, 2007)

Gary, Prayers do work! Add me to the list of prayers for you and your friend in this time of grief. My God guide you both through this time.

Bill Roland


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

We're with you and your friend Gary.


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

WOW!!!!! I went to bed about 8 this morning and had a total of 7 responses to my post. I thought man I just wanted to bring to peoples attention that they need to be carefull and start using some common sence and only 7 bothered to read it, how sad. I got up a few hours later, still none I just figured everybody was posting about some silly insignificant feud between two members, then I noticed I didn't have any posts from L.J.'s here in my in box at all,,thats odd then noticed my spam folder had way more than usual opened it up and all my L.J. posts were sent there. I don't know why that happened, I tried opening them up just to get can't find page. I just now was able to find my post and opened it up,,,,imagine the lump in my throat when I saw all these posts of prayers,kind words, and genuine concerns, you all have no idea the warmth and happiness you all brought to me. To say your jesters restored my faith in not only the members here but in humanity itself is a cerntain understatement.

I noticed a lot of comments about drunk driving and cell phone use etc. and yes these are some of the bad ones,but there are way more distractions and just poor judgement that I think we all do from time to time. Talking on the phone is bad enough but texting is just plain stupid, so if you do Please stop,,, eating, putting on make up, looking for important papers for that meating your going to, and yes even turning around to look at the people in the back seat to talk to them, I've seen it all. The list can go on and on, but I think I have made my point. My friends first daughter, her and her boy friend was coming home from a long trip. She was asleep in the pasenger seat and he fell asleep at the wheel. He didn't make it but she did, after months and months of rehab she was just starting to get around and took her sister to get her hair done, after she dropped her off a board bounced out of the back of a pick up and went through the winshield decapitating her. The driver of the truck had no idea what happened. And never knew the damage he caused just couldn't figure out where that small piece of 2×4 went. Now his other daughter from what I found out the boy friend was just going to fast on slippery roads. I know this next comment is going to tick some off but it's not just the young drivers that need to use common sence but the old as well. My Dad got blind as a bat, and reflexes were next to none and kept driving, running red lights,{just didn't see them} lane changing with out signaling or looking, all my efforts fell on deaf ears. Then he made the comment, if I don't drive who will? That really got me thinking, we all need to take some time out of our busy scheduals and do for the elderly, a lot would quit driving if some one would just do the driving for them.

This is turning into a novel L.O.L. I didn't mean to bore all of you but felt it needed said. And to be truthfull I really needed to talk. I want to thank all of you for your kindness and friendship and "PLEASE just be carefull.

Gary Buck


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey Gary..im so sorry for your friend…what a terrible thing to have happen…you have my prayers..and i know your friendship to him and your caring will be a invaluable thing to him,,,my prayers for sure…..


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to all involved . I don't know what else to say It leaves me speechless the pain he must be feeling is so sad .

God Bless
Rj


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Add my name to that prayer list also. Such a terrible loss….


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Our prayers go out in hope for your friend. May the Lord bless and keep him and his family. And a special prayer for you, Gary, to have the strength to stand by your friend.
Tom


----------



## buckeyedudes (Nov 1, 2009)

My prayers are going out (and have already gone out) to this poor man, Gary, and all the affected families. May God 's hand help ease their pain and suffering. What a tragedy to go through.

I too was in a moderately serious accident on Dec. 23rd, 2009.
Rear ended by a woman driving 55 mph not paying a bit of attention on a long straight road. 
She never even hit her brakes. 
She was put in the ambulance on a straightboard, clutching her cellphone with white knuckles.

It was a clear, sunny, dry day out in the country - AND in front of my own house!

Again, my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

This absolutely breaks my heart. With two girls of my own this hits close to home. Most definitely add my name to the list of prayers and thoughts going out to your friend and his family.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Our prayers are with both your friend and you for giving him the friendship and support that he needs at this time of grief. Remember one thing, "Those we Love never Die" they will always be in our hearts.


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

My prayers are extended to this man and his family. May God give them the strength to help them cope with the loss of their loved ones.

As a father of 2 young girls myself, one of them a new driver, I can only imagine the depth of the loss that your friend must feel.

My deepest sympathies 
Trev


----------



## westside (Nov 14, 2009)

My prayers go out to your friend and his family gary. Talking from experience, time heals your wounds, you learn to look back with joy instead of sorrow. But it takes time. As a friend all you can do is be there for him and I'm sure you will be right there when he needs you.


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

My prayers are for your friend and his family. Terrible tragedy


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Pretty much whatever you chose to do in life you should try to do it to the best of your ability. Be it woodworking, driving and most of all living. Pay attention, that will always make it easier to do your best.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Gary, New Zealand just recently outlawed cell phone use while driving. It is now an offence. I hope this catches on elsewhere. Driving needs your full attention

Also, I volunteer for St John Ambulance as a first-aider. Our quiet little community has about a call every 3 or 4 days, usually health related but this time of year it is almost every day and 80% of the calls are what we call RTC's = Road Traffic Crashes. Our town is in the middle of nowhere and on the way to everywhere as we say, so we get a lot of holiday traffic. Most crashes are preventable, however.

Accidents do happen but we can also be more vigilant about preventing them. I hope someone is more careful as a result of your story and I wish the best for your friend and his family.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Your friend and his family have our prayers as well. So sad, as a father of two girls, I can't imagine…...

We live 1/2 mile from the local HS, there are three crosses there now for the three young drivers that have lost there lives in car accidents over the last couple of years.

Something to keep in mind while driving, I travel almost everyday, every time someone starts to follow me on the highway a little too close they are talking on the phone. I'm not immune, I used to do this too….not any more.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

May God bless him and his daughters and you for being there for him in his time of need .


----------



## DiamondWW (Jul 20, 2009)

Gary, My prayers go out to your friend and his family and all the lives that are touched by this. Thanks to friends like you, the human race is able to survive. God bless you all.


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

And they still keep coming in, good!!!! There was two reason's for this post and I hope they both got accomplished, one was in hopes that by prayer or mental thought waves or how ever you look at it I hoped in some way my friend would feel the support that I'm sure he is needing during this sad time but there was also another reason, I still remember a fellow L.J. member, who posted a rather odd post, some it helped "ME" especially cause I was going into what I refer to as auto-pilot with my tools, some it offended, and some it just grossed them out and complained that it was just TOOOOOOO graffic. Well sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words and if no picture is available then a short story will have to do. I'm ashamed to admit I can't remember his name, maybe due to lack of sleep, I put him on my buddie list just because of that post, I thought it was great, he showed pictures of his butcherd up fingers due to getting careless with his saw, and after that I caught myself doing stupid things and it made me stop and think. My greatest thanks goes out to him and I hope he reads this. Which explains reason number two for this posts, and I hope everyone stops and thinks before continuing doing stupid and careless things. Thank you all for your support and kind words, I just want us all to be more carefull. Thank you

Gary Buck


----------



## GaryBuck (Jul 26, 2009)

One more thought, after i posted this last one it brought me back to my original post and I re-read it, and I guess I was in shock mode and rambled a bit cause it sounded like I was saying cell phones were the cause here, That is just my personal pet peeve, two hands on the cell phone and thumbs blazing away makes me wonder how they grew that third arm, two extra eyes, and a seperate brain. Let me clarify, The reasons here are things we have all done, one,, falling a sleep at the wheel, {being stupid and pushing it} the next not securing or loads, a $15 cargo net or straps would have prevented it, the thing to remember is secure your loads, which even though those are two seperate accidents I feel she was suppose to go in the first and think of it as really one accident. The next is just going faster than what was safe, just because you can go doesn't mean you can stop. Simple things really. Sorry for the confusion and not wording myself right


----------

